

Show HN: SmiteCamp.com - Smite fansite I made during the weekends. - sergiotapia
http://smitecamp.com/?launched=true

======
sergiotapia
Stack: Ruby on Rails 4 / DigitalOcean / PostgreSQL / Golang backend scraper
for streams, devtracker posts, etc.

I had a lot of fun building this website and learning new things along the
way. Plus, it's 100% responsive! Oh yeah! :D

